# Soybean Meal   YES!!!!



## Wetdog (Jun 5, 2011)

Finally located some soybean meal. Was down at my cousins dairy visiting my dad who is spending a couple of weeks there. Riding around with my cousin, I asked if there were any feed stores close and he said yes, and thanks for reminding him since there was stuff he needed also. 

Long story short, I snagged a 50# bag for just under $16 and some jiffy pellets for $.10/ea. They make it close by, lot of soybean growing there, mostly for animal feed.

Works out really well, since my garlic is almost ready to harvest and I was doing a little trial for growing my own myco's and doing the mix especially for recycling.

I'm a happy camper!

Wet


----------



## nouvellechef (Jun 5, 2011)

1tb per gal to start. I increased to 1.25, but that was because of some 10 weekers. Anything, 8 weeks, 1tb will keep them dark.


----------



## Wetdog (Jun 8, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> 1tb per gal to start. I increased to 1.25, but that was because of some 10 weekers. Anything, 8 weeks, 1tb will keep them dark.



THANKS!!!!

I'm still about a month away from using it, but was planning on using about double what you suggested, like 1cup/cf, or 2tbl/gallon.

That would have been way too much.:doh: 

Wet


----------



## soil (Jun 12, 2011)

"growing my own myco's" .....let me know a lil more bout that wet.

good to see ya around still ....hope all is well !!!!




soil


----------



## Wetdog (Jun 13, 2011)

soil said:
			
		

> "growing my own myco's" .....let me know a lil more bout that wet.
> 
> good to see ya around still ....hope all is well !!!!
> 
> ...



Hey soil. Good to see you back!

Had a nice long thread about growing the myco's that got lost in the crash.

I'll collect my thoughts and re post it. A time consuming thing, but one I was going to do anyway. Not the post, but the myco's. LOL

Wet


----------



## nouvellechef (Jun 16, 2011)

Wetdog said:
			
		

> THANKS!!!!
> 
> I'm still about a month away from using it, but was planning on using about double what you suggested, like 1cup/cf, or 2tbl/gallon.
> 
> ...



Oh man. They would of struggled. At 1tb, a heavy feeder gets really dark. But that includes 1tb of alfalfa also, so..


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Jul 13, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> 1tb per gal to start. I increased to 1.25, but that was because of some 10 weekers. Anything, 8 weeks, 1tb will keep them dark.


 Hey Chef, I was over to Conway, and stopped in for some meal, hope it's this Soya!! 50LBS. $15.30  Thats one tablespoon per gallon of medium, along with the Alfalfa?? Would it be possible to get a direct link to your receipe??  What i'm doing now is all guess work, I didn't really measure nothing, just a handfull of this and a pinch of that!! Ya my girls look great, but I'm a wreck, did I guess right,I'm worrying big time over the mix I concoccted,I can't even remember half the stuff, It was so hot I melted my first buffered girl lol, I saved her though,anyway, then I took a bale of Stuber's special Blend, and mixed it 50/50 with the hot stuff,I ended up with 6, 18 gallon bins of mix, thats what I'm now growing in, I could never duplicate it!!!, So now every few waterings I'm giving this mix a little extra in the way of Bat ****, I can't believe I stuck my nose in the bag.WHOA dude it stinks, lol I'll be Flushing these girls well !! The solution I'm useing is 70% the recomended dose. I put it in shaker bottles the day before to break it down good.I also added some hendrikus humas to the mix also??? stuff from the farm you toured!!  I always write stuff down on a calendar but it got lost, and i'm kinda lost. I've got a few girls, includeing the topsy turvy, in Whitney Farms potting soil. it's 6 bucks for 2 cubic feet, I think its a local company i never even looked. The girl is my C99, she's a bushy gal in a 12 gallon tub.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jul 13, 2011)

Looks like my Conway bag too. Mine dont say Soya though. So IDK. But yes, 1tb per gal of medium. I will shoot some shots soon. I got a very full tent right now. Big girls that I ran this time in 70% hot mix. They did fine. Heading into week 3 flower.


----------

